# Low dose tren



## mabdelrasoul (Sep 21, 2017)

Was wondering if anyone has ran low tren during cycle (100mg-250mg wk). What were results like compared to mid and high tren. We're there less sides? Etccc


----------



## Yaya (Sep 21, 2017)

I've done low dose at like 200 per week.. years ago..liked it very much


----------



## Caballero (Sep 21, 2017)

Yaya said:


> I've done low dose at like 200 per week.. years ago..liked it very much



+1 ...........


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 21, 2017)

There's a good thread on here from rj about his low dose tren experience for a years time


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 22, 2017)

Only way to know is to try it


----------



## Seeker (Sep 22, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> There's a good thread on here from rj about his low dose tren experience for a years time



Rj's experiment was more along the lines of using it as part of his trt. Very low dose and blood work throughout the whole time.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 22, 2017)

Tren?
600mg Tren E.....DO IT.....DO IT NOW!!! (Arnold Voice)


----------



## bvs (Sep 22, 2017)

Ive done 250 test and 300 tren and liked it. For me, tren sides are proportional to the dose


----------



## oldsaxon32 (Sep 22, 2017)

bvs said:


> Ive done 250 test and 300 tren and liked it. For me, tren sides are proportional to the dose


My last cycle cleaned up the last 6 weeks with Suatanon 350 (1 ml. weekly) and Tren A (75 mg. eod). It worked well for me.


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Sep 24, 2017)

Thank u all, I will give it a shot at 300mg a week


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 24, 2017)

mabdelrasoul said:


> Thank u all, I will give it a shot at 300mg a week



You're gonna like that brother.


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 25, 2017)

I ran 75 eod for my first go, wanted to kill everyone for a minute but then calmed down and it worked pretty well lol


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 25, 2017)

200-300 mg is what i can manage.

Otherwise im just an total asshole.  Plus i have to sleeping gets interesting cuz i sweat out 2-3 beach towels


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Sep 25, 2017)

Looking to slim down 10lbs and then jumping on my cycle. I'm a bit of a hot head so hopefully it don't get that bad .


----------



## A_Friar (Oct 11, 2017)

low dose tren e is a staple in most of the cycles i recommend to clients. Works wonders on keep estrogen and progesterone in check. 150-200mg a week is all that's needed for it.


----------



## musclesandmetal (Oct 16, 2017)

I never go above 300.  The sides are manageable at that dose and the strength increase and cosmetic effects are still very apparent.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Oct 16, 2017)

....once. just once. I rode a 600tren cycle.
Oh the joys of being young and not giving  a fkck


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 16, 2017)

I have tren 150mg a week of tren ace and loved it.

The more I ran up to say 750mg the more I got out of it but at the lower dose I got longer cycle and great feeling over shitty feeling.


----------



## Solomc (Oct 16, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> You're gonna like that brother.



I second this


----------

